# Itchy "chin"



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

so Hayden has finally stopped her crazy scratching after getting a better shampoo.. but.. she still has her hot spot on her chin I guess you can say.. She keeps scratching there until she bleeds. I have to wash our blanket every other day since she keeps getting blood on it..


any ideas?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

the dreaded cone of shame......she wont be able to reach her chin with her foot. 
It will give it time to heal...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This happened to Daisy once. And I think the cone can even make it worse because moisture collects around the bottom of the inside, right next to the chin.

I would try some Gen spray (you can get it from your vet). I wouldn't recommend Gold Bond that close to the mouth. If that doesn't help, I would ask your vet for a steroid shot. That's what I eventually did with Daisy and it cleared up within a couple of days.

Here's a link to the Gen spray....

Gentocin Topical Spray For the treatment of infected superficial lesions in dogs caused by bacteria susceptible to Gentamicin


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would use lukewarm strongly brewed black tea-use the bag as a compress and hold it on the wound for a minute or so- it will help clear up any infection and help to dry it. If you have some aloe gel - right from the plant - just break off a piece and apply the juice. Worked great for hotspot on my dog. Safe, and non - toxic if she should ingest some. I would only use steroids as a last resort.


----------



## elainewlt (Oct 3, 2010)

My Cooper used to scratch his calluses till they bleed and my vet gave me a cream called Triderm to apply on the affected spots. You may want to bring Hayden to the vet to check if the wound is infected. Cooper had fungal infection from the bleeding and it was necessary to treat his wounds with the prescribed cream. They dried up and improved a lot after a week or so, and I apply a layer of aloe vera on the spots frequently to keep them cool and moisturised.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Interesting - Ranger just started scratching his muzzle area lately and I checked yesterday and he's actually made himself bleed. He's got one bloody spot (tiny) on the side of muzzle, under his lower lip and one in the exact same spot on the opposite side. The other one looks like it's healing, though and the other one like he'd just ripped it off. No idea what's causing this!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok cool thanks. I did get some spray from the vet from her hotspot on her leg she wouldn't leave alone. I'll have to see if thats ok for her head area.

teabag? hmm may try that


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby gets itching on his chin, it's bacteria from the drooling. I just spread some neosporin on it and in a day or so he is all better. We call it Darby's "lip gloss".


----------

